# Fire-phoenix Styled squonk box mod



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/17)

Has anyone seen this before? What is interesting is the squonk mechanism. Very little information is available, but it would appear that you push down on your RDA, and a measured amount of ejuice is pumped into the juice well.

If this works well it could be fantastic. A glass bottle in the mod. No more issues with too soft or too hard bottles etc.

The huge stainless ring on top of the mod is breathtakingly ugly, but that wouldn't bother me in the slightest if the juice delivery system works well. I firmly believe in function over form. Matchy matchy and J Bond like beauty are of no interest to me.



This is a "styled" mod. I stand to be corrected, but I think that the authentic Steel Vape Phoenix has a bog standard squonk system. Please don't start a debate on "styled" items here. Its been done to death already.

Any views on this concept ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (2/11/17)

I would be a bit concerned at the longevity of that push-down-the-RDA mechanism. Seems like it could subject the 510 connectors to some stress. It's easy to replace a plastic bottle, not so easy replacing a 510 assembly. It might also be a bit awkward. Just thinking of the mechanical action, a one-handed squonk (similar to other squonkers) would entail holding the mod low in your hand, arching your thumb up and pushing down on the rim of the drip tip. If you wanted to push down the body/cap of the RDA, it would require holding the mod in one hand and gripping/pushing down the RDA with the other. I don't know how well that will work in practice. But it looks innovative and may work extremely well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/17)

@RichJB I agree with you. Maybe this should be viewed as a prototype. If it turns out to have issues, later models may solve them.

I like the principle. Maybe a durable one handed version could be developed (if this one proves to be flawed). There are durable pump action bottles out there, which dispense viscous liquids. I have a shampoo bottle which I have refilled for over five years. It is made out of cheap plastic.

As you say it looks innovative, and may work well. If not, it may spur on further development.


----------

